# Spraying Nutrients on Emersed Plants



## dean (9 Mar 2022)

Hi All 
Forgive me if I’ve missed a thread somewhere and this has already been covered 

I’m experimenting with a few small bowls some just have molar clay as substrate so the plants will need some food 

What do you use in such circumstances 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby C (9 Mar 2022)

Anything you’d use on a terrestrial plant ( perhaps start at a lower concentration to prevent leaf burn though) 

There are foliar sprays pre mixed, but this costs more than diluting miracle grow/ something similar yourself.


----------



## hwscot (9 Mar 2022)

foliar feeding can be effective, but you need a very fine mister and to stop before you get run-off. A drop of washing up liquid to prevent beading. Little / dilute and often.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Mar 2022)

Hi Dean
I use Solufeed....Higk K 1.25 gram per 2 litres!








						Solufeed 2:1:4 High K 1 kg
					

A high potassium 15 7 32 3 NPK magnesium trace elements feed to promote flowering and subsequent fruit production. Improves flavour and increases




					shopfront.solufeed.co.uk
				



hoggie


----------



## foxfish (9 Mar 2022)

I dont spray immersed plants but I do prefer to use a cat litter and soil base with a few pellets of chicken manure mixed in.


----------



## Deano3 (10 Mar 2022)

I use the dooa mist spray in my dooa pot and seems to work well 👍


----------

